# RD28 v Rd28ETI



## Kilifiman (Jul 6, 2008)

This is about a Nissan Patrol, but I can't find the link to that, it does not seem to be listed!

I have an RD28ETI patrol with a cracked block and am stuck here in Kenya. I have searched everywhere and the RD28ETI was never exported to Africa. There are tons of RD28 engines about and TD42's but no turbo efi versions. I am really stuck!! What will the patrol be like if I fit an RD28 with no turbo? Will my injector pump fit on as an addition? It is fine, in fact 1 year old! The TD42 does not look like an option as I would have no donor vehicle for the other bits needed, just an imported engine. 

Some feedback would be much appreciated about my plight. I can get an RD28 and fit straight in with no power!? Or how hard will a TD42 be to fit with no donor vehicle?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Mate,

I don't think the guys here will be able to answer your Patrol questions, as this is an xtrail forum.

You will be better off asking this question in this forum in Australia:

Australia4wd- Four Wheel Drive Stuff

Peter will be able to help you.


----------

